# Who has the best job in Ireland?



## RMCF (2 Nov 2009)

Recently while listening to TodayFM I got to thinking about Michael McMullan while he was reading out the sports news with the exact same stories for the 3rd hour in a row.

I thought he must have one of the best jobs in the country.

He is, I'm sure, fairly well paid as he seems to come across as the stations main sports guy.

There's days he doesn't seem to be on duty, and when he is he might be on for 4 or 5 hours and often only has to read out the same stories for a few minutes each hour. I often hear him change the order or just word them differently to make it sound like he has changed something and actually done a bit of work in the last hour.

I appreciate that he has to monitor the worlds sports news while waiting for the next bulletin to come round, but surely this means he just sits for 55mins surfing the net? Great job if you can get it. Its not as if he is a political reporter who has to battle with tough opponents, boring politicians or a crime reporter who might get a bullet in the head.

And then he has the bonus of being on the live saturday afternoon sports programme. So he gets to sit all day and chat football, mixing it with ex-pro's and managers. He also gets all expenses paid trips to matches as well, and I am sure he gets put up in all the best hotels and eats the best food. He'll be off to Paris shortly to watch the Ireland qualifier too, and of course is guaranteed tickets for all the big games.

So for me, a football fan, he has the job I'd kill for.

Can anyone think of anybody who has a better job than that?


----------



## One (2 Nov 2009)

That is a good one. I think that the person who has a job of giving the lotto winner his / her cheque must also be a good job. He / she is constantly surrounded by people 'on top of the world'!


----------



## Mpsox (3 Nov 2009)

Personally I'd love to be head of a trade union. You get paid a 6 figure salary + company car and other benefits, you don't have to take a pay cut as it sets the wrong example and you've got a great excuse if things go wrong, "not my fault, blame the govt, IBEC, bankers, greedy capitalists" etc etc

Only issue is that I don't like beards

Failing that, can I be head of a quango or semi state body?, I can earn hundreds of thousands in expenses, take the wife on trips round the world and when it goes wrong, get a big pay off for resigning and can take over as head of the Institute of Public Administration


----------



## corkgal (3 Nov 2009)

I love being a mum, its the best think I ever did with my time.


----------



## The_Banker (3 Nov 2009)

Obviously it is Mary McAleese. A lovely house in The Phoenix Park for 14 years with people waiting on her hand and foot.
A salary to make me blush. Driven everywhere and I have never seen her car stopped at a red traffic light. 
First class tickets to any sporting event she wants to go to and a substancial pension when she retires.


----------



## sunrock (3 Nov 2009)

What about being abank boss or better still an ex bank boss or even an ex financial regulator or even an ex  FAS chairman.These guys are in the big league ,retiring to lotto sized pensions and payoffs after their expenses  fuelled and huge salaried tenures when they weren`t doing much of a job.


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> or even an ex  FAS chairman.


 That's the best one; a pension of over €100k a year and then a job as head of CIE on another few €100k a year and who knows, another pension.


----------



## csirl (3 Nov 2009)

CEO of an Irish bank.

Who cares if you're useless at the job and spend all your time attending social and sporting events, you still get paid millions and then get a golden handshake.


----------



## Purple (3 Nov 2009)

corkgal said:


> I love being a mum, its the best think I ever did with my time.



We're all trying to be cynical here, do you mind?


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> We're all trying to be cynical here, do you mind?


 
Post of the day!!!! 

(Having said that, Corkgal sounds like a typical, happy, contented, fulfilled and normal Cork woman! Fair play!)


----------



## gianni (3 Nov 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Personally I'd love to be head of a trade union. You get paid a 6 figure salary + company car and other benefits, you don't have to take a pay cut as it sets the wrong example and you've got a great excuse if things go wrong, "not my fault, blame the govt, IBEC, bankers, greedy capitalists" etc etc
> 
> Only issue is that I don't like beards




[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
ASTI John White
[broken link removed]
CPSU Blair Horan
AHCPS Dave Thomas
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]


not a whisker in sight.... (apart from David Begg's cameo in the last pic)


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Nov 2009)

I think Michael in the comedy The Office US version has the best job, I would LOVE him to be my boss!!!


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> CEO of an Irish bank.
> 
> Who cares if you're useless at the job and spend all your time attending social and sporting events, you still get paid millions and then get a golden handshake.



How about PA to the CEO of an Irish bank........


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Nov 2009)

The_Banker said:


> Obviously it is Mary McAleese. A lovely house in The Phoenix Park for 14 years with people waiting on her hand and foot.
> A salary to make me blush. Driven everywhere and I have never seen her car stopped at a red traffic light.
> First class tickets to any sporting event she wants to go to and a substancial pension when she retires.



Ye what actually does she ever do? Seriously like?


----------



## S.L.F (3 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> (Having said that, Corkgal sounds like a typical, happy, contented, fulfilled and normal Cork woman! Fair play!)


 
She must live in Dublin so...


----------



## micmclo (4 Nov 2009)

Master Brewer in the Guinness factory is a sweet job
Having to personally taste all the batches

Plus there are other Diagio products if you want a change

Poor guy must be a raging alcholic by now


----------



## Caveat (4 Nov 2009)

An interactive sex therapist.

"Look, _this_ is how you do it..."


----------



## BONDGIRL (4 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> An interactive sex therapist.
> 
> "Look, _this_ is how you do it..."


 
Ha Ha!


----------



## Latrade (4 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> An interactive sex therapist.
> 
> "Look, _this_ is how you do it..."


 
While I'd agree in principle, I would have some concerns of the quality of those who actively seek help in this area.


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> An interactive sex therapist.
> 
> "Look, _this_ is how you do it..."



You'd be board stiff after a while doing that job.


----------



## Sunny (4 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> You'd be board stiff after a while doing that job.


 
Still, I'd be up for giving it a go.


----------



## sunrock (4 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> An interactive sex therapist.





Caveat said:


> "Look, _this_ is how you do it..."



This reminds me of a personal ad I once saw where a retired gynacologist was offering his services to put women on cloud nine....as he was "constantly surprised at how many women  rarely or never achieved orgasm and he as a professional knew the best techniques".
He made it sound like philantrophy.....well maybe it was.


----------



## bamboozle (5 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> What about being abank boss or better still an ex bank boss or even an ex financial regulator or even an ex FAS chairman.These guys are in the big league ,retiring to lotto sized pensions and payoffs after their expenses fuelled and huge salaried tenures when they weren`t doing much of a job.


 
our ex financial regulator's  pension is circa €144k, which is greater than the salary of the current head of the US Fed Reserve....makes u wonder


----------



## Staples (5 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> he was constantly surprised at how many women never achieved organism.


 
Why was he surprised that some women never achieved:


An individual form of life, such as a plant, animal, bacterium, protist, or fungus; a body made up of organs, organelles, or other parts that work together to carry on the various processes of life, or
A system regarded as analogous in its structure or functions to a living body: _the social organism._


----------



## sunrock (5 Nov 2009)

I`ve edited my post for the correct spelling.Maybe you could give a definition of the corrected word. Go on look up your textbook again.You must be one of the few posters who could misunderstand my post.


----------



## Sunny (5 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> I`ve edited my post for the correct spelling.Maybe you could give a definition of the corrected word. Go on look up your textbook again.You must be one of the few posters who could misunderstand my post.


 
Yikes, first you mis-spelt it and now you are looking for a definition!


----------



## Staples (5 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> I`ve edited my post for the correct spelling.Maybe you could give a definition of the corrected word. Go on look up your textbook again.You must be one of the few posters who could misunderstand my post.


 
Sorry.  Everyone makes typos and I was trying to convey what I felt was the funnny side of this one.  There was nothing personal.  Apologies for any offence caused.


----------



## Latrade (5 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Yikes, first you mis-spelt it and now you are looking for a definition!


 
That's the bit where we blokes roll off and say "stick the kettle on" isn't it?


----------



## sunrock (5 Nov 2009)

I was only joking myself in the reply,but couldn`t find the funny face which I wanted to insert.Absolutely no offence caused.


----------



## Tinker Bell (7 Nov 2009)

Why the to do? I'm sure that organisms can have the odd orgasm. Especially seing naked humans in the bathroom


----------

